# Computer Memory Vulnerable to Hacking



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Computer Memory Vulnerable to Hacking
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5huxW0fAV0YRtO_om-rCjDVQhqU1AD8UVK9Q80



> By JORDAN ROBERTSON -
> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - Want to break into a computer's encrypted hard
> drive? Just blast the machine's memory chip with a burst of cold air.
> That's the conclusion of new research out of Princeton University
> ...


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Already posted yesterday here. :wink:


----------

